# KGR Power Pro



## Walleye001 (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a KGRO Power Pro push lawn mower that I purchased in 1994.
Model # E2204011
Serial # S005887334094

Engine: Tecumseh Vantage 4.0 hp
Model # TV5115 56045B (C) 4067N

Does anyone know where I can not find a website with parts for the KGRO?
Specifically, I'm looking for a break cable and throttle cable. Plus, I need to know how to attach the break cable at the top of the handle, it's in pieces and I think that I may be missing some parts. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## TnShooter83 (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm pretty sure AYP (American Yard Products) made K-Gro / KGRO products.

The best I can tell you is try and finds the AYP part that matched yours.

Maybe start here: http://www.jackssmallengines.com/ayp_tctrl.cfm


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a KGRO snowblower. KGRO was K-Mart's brand. My snowblower is an MTD. Did you buy this at K-Mart? The numbers you listed don't come up under MTD or AYP. If it is MTD the model number will start with "11" for a push mower, "12" for a self propelled. Some were also made by Murray.


----------

